
AOL CEO Apologizes For Public Firing - sethbannon
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/08/14/211910829/aol-ceo-apologizes-for-public-firing
======
jussij
> I've communicated to him directly and apologized for the way the matter was
> handled at the meeting.

Now you're fired again for making me look like a fool!

------
abstein2
Yes because an apology makes all the difference - NOT.

